# Frage zur Gabel RockShox Recon SL Solo Air



## anjo (12. April 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

habe ein Canyon Nerve XC 4.0 special edition 2008 gekauft.
Laut Beschreibung soll eine Gabel RockShox Recon SL Solo Air 100 mm montiert sein. Habe aber da, wo das Ventil sein soll, ein Einstellrad Preload zur Federvorspannung. Ich kann dieses Einstellrad ein Stück nach oben ausziehen. Kann es sein, dass man es ganz rausziehen kann und darunter das Ventil ist?

Danke.

Grüße und schöne Ostern


----------



## Flanschbob (12. April 2009)

also ein kumpel von mir hat eine Recon SL 80mm, die hat nur ein ventil, kein einstellrad zur vorspannung der feder, das wird ja alles über den luftdruck geregelt.
was steht denn auf der gabel drauf? ist es sicher eine recon?

nach dem was du schreibst, ist es eher eine gabel nur mit stahlfeder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## anjo (12. April 2009)

nach dem was du schreibst, ist es eher eine gabel nur mit stahlfeder.[/quote]

Das habe ich auch vermutet, aber auf der Gabel steht Recon SL, leider hat man mir keine Bedienungsanleitung mitgeschickt, hab das Rad im Outlet per Internet bestellt...


----------



## Slow (13. April 2009)

Sehe ich auch so. Das ist eine Gabel mit Stahlfeder und keine luft-gefederte.

Wenn du ein Einstellknopf für die Federvorspannung hast, dann ist da nichts mit Luft. 
Außerdem kein Ventil=Keine Luft.   ;-)
Wenns hart auf hart kommt, dann musst du mal den Gabelholm aufmachen um zu schauen, was drin ist.
Eigentlich müsstest du doch dann auch U-Turn haben?

Vielleicht hat mal jemand eine Stahlfeder nachgerüstet oder irgendwann gabs mal eine Recon SL mit Feder...

Grüße,
Simon


----------



## Flanschbob (13. April 2009)

ein foto von der gabel im ganzen und eins in draufsicht aus fahrersicht wäre top.


----------



## anjo (14. April 2009)

Hallo, danke für eure Antworten. Hab jetzt mal 3 Fotos eingestellt, ich hoffe Ihr könnt da was erkennen.
Danke und schöne Grüße.


----------



## Slow (14. April 2009)

Ui, dass sieht wirklich komisch aus.
Entweder müsste da eine Abdeckkappe über dem Ventil sein, die man abschrauben kann, oder ein U-Turn-Einstellknopf, wo man den Federweg verstellen kann. Aber bei dir kann man mit dem Einstellknopf wohl wirklich die Federvorspannung einstellen. Aber eine Recon ohne U-Turn und ohne Solo-Air nur die gute alte Feder zu Psylo-Zeiten, das ist schon sehr sehr komisch.

Ich vermute fast mal, dass deine Recon irgend eine abgespeckte Sonderversion ist. OEM Ware.
Oder irgendwer hat sich den Spaß erlaubt und eine anderen Einstellknopf draufgeschraubt...;-)

Grüße,
Simon


----------



## Flanschbob (14. April 2009)

also wenn hinter diesem einstellrad eine funktion steht, hast du wirklich ne ganz besondere gabel.
das rädchen sieht aber wenig edel aus, passt nicht ganz zum rest der gabel.

wäre natürlich interessant mal das innenleben zu sehen, ob das gebastelt oder nach industrie aussieht.

sprich doch den verkäufer mal drauf an, wie er dazu kommt das ganze solo air zu nennen, und ob das so original von canyon kam.


----------



## anjo (14. April 2009)

Ich werde morgen bei Canyon anrufen. Hab das Rad per Internet direkt bei Canyon gekauft. Kommt mir langsam alles bißchen spanisch vor.


----------



## anjo (17. April 2009)

Unglaublich, aber wahr, ich versuche seit 3 Tagen bei Canyon anzurufen und bin stundenlang in der Warteschleife! Auf e-mails erhalte ich auch keine Antwort. Ich bin echt verärgert, was ist das für ein Service???
Wozu haben die eine Service-Hotline, wenn eh keiner rangeht?


----------



## Tyler1977 (26. April 2009)

Frag doch mal im entsprechenden Canyon Unterforum.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peter_wa (28. April 2009)

Also, was du auf den Bilder siehst,  ist ganz klar eine Recon SL100 (mit Stahlfeder), die hab ich nämlich gerade auch gekauft!

Gruß, Peter


----------



## franzlingner (6. Mai 2009)

Moin!

Bin neu hier und durch diesen Thread auf das Forum aufmerksam geworden...

Ich habe das gleiche Problem, habe letztes Jahr eben dieses Bike gekauft und ewig gewartet bis es kam. Dann bin ich letztes Jahr ein paar Mal gefahren, dieses Jahr auch noch nicht so oft und wollte, nachdem ich bei Canyon für meinen Vater ein neues Bike gekauft habe, bei meinem mal nach dem rechten sehen. Gucke mir das Rad an und denke: Hey da passt was nicht zusammen!
Da ich kein riesig ambitionierter Biker bin wäre mir das wahrscheinlich nie aufgefallen, nur das fehlende Ventil hat mich stutzig gemacht.

Heute habe ich bei Canyon angerufen und nach einer Weile war ein sehr netter Herr am Telefon. Dieser hat meine Daten aufgenommen möchte das mit der Vertriebsleitung abklären und mir dann ein Angebot unterbreiten. Wie ist das denn bei dir ausgegangen?

Gruß

Franz


----------



## franzlingner (2. Juni 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

heute bekomme ich doch tatsächlich von Canyon eine Mail:

" ... vielen Dank für Ihre eMail. Wir haben mittlerweile die Rückantwort von unserer Entwicklungsabteilung erhalten. Die bei Ihnen verbaute Gabel ist in Ordnung und dem Model zugeordnet. Die Bezeichnung ist wenn ausgeschrieben Recon SL SOLO Air. Dementsprechend können Sie beruhigt sein, dass alles in Ordnung ist. "

Bin ich jetzt wirklich zu dämlich das Ventil zu finden, oder handelt es sich hier um einen richtig unverschämten Versuch sich aus der Affäre zu ziehen?!

Gruß

Franz


----------



## peter_wa (8. Juni 2009)

Hi,

ich glaube, die stellen sich einfach dumm, um dich zu verar***en !!!

Gruß Peter


----------



## franzlingner (8. Juni 2009)

Mittlerweile hat Canyon sich gemeldet und mir eine Lösung angeboten. Mein Bild von Canyon ist wieder korrigiert, danke dafür


----------



## helges (12. Juni 2009)

franzlingner schrieb:


> Mittlerweile hat Canyon sich gemeldet und mir eine Lösung angeboten. Mein Bild von Canyon ist wieder korrigiert, danke dafür


Mein Bild erst, wenn ich diese Loesung kennen wuerde 

Kannst Du bitte noch schreiben, was Canyon Dir angeboten hat?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## s7b (4. August 2009)

Bei meinem Fuji wohl ebenfalls eine Recon mit Stahlfeder. Zum Glück habe ich diesen Thread gefunden, ich dachte schon ich sei zu blöd ist das Ventil zu finden ...
Nach einiger Zeit (Kauf im Januar) war sie so verstellt, dass sie im Moment quasi gar nicht mehr federt. Egal ob Lock oder Lockout, jeweils nur ca 1 cm. Nun habe ich versucht via Preload-Stellschraube und dem roten Ventil unten Einstellungen vorzunehmen, jedoch erziele ich keinerlei Resultat. Die Gabel federt etwa 1 cm ein und erst nach etwa 1 Sek sehr langsam wieder aus.
Hat vllt jemand eine Anleitung für mich (oder ist die Gabel kaputt?); aus der Anleitung von Rock Shox für die Recon werde ich nicht wirklich schlau, da sie sich nur auf Luftfederung bezieht.


----------



## helges (5. August 2009)

s7b schrieb:


> Hat vllt jemand eine Anleitung für mich (oder ist die Gabel kaputt?); aus der Anleitung von Rock Shox für die Recon werde ich nicht wirklich schlau, da sie sich nur auf Luftfederung bezieht.


Wuerde sagen, das ist ein Fall fuer die Gewaehrleistung - Haendler anrufen und nachfragen.


----------



## s7b (5. August 2009)

nö, beweislastumkehr; außerdem sitzt der händler in ulm (ich in berlin) und kann sich das schlecht anschauen.


----------



## helges (5. August 2009)

s7b schrieb:


> nö, beweislastumkehr; außerdem sitzt der händler in ulm (ich in berlin) und kann sich das schlecht anschauen.


Das Eine hat mit dem Anderen nichts zu tun.
RockShox hatte bisher, zumindest soweit ich das in meinem Bekanntenkreis  mitbekommen habe, nie Aerger gemacht, wenn etwas in der Gewaehrleistungszeit kaputtgegangen ist.

Die "Beweislastumkehr" trifft nur, wenn der Hersteller nicht kulant ist. 
Ich glaube eher, Du willst die Gabel zerlegen, hast also Lust auf schrauben 

Ist denn im Reparaturhandbuch der Recon Deine Ausfuehrung drin?


----------



## s7b (6. August 2009)

bisher bin ich nicht mal sicher, ob die kaputt ist. ich werde also zunächst mal gar nix schrauben und ne werkstatt aufsuchen.


----------



## Hellraca (7. August 2009)

Habe das gleiche Problem.
Mein Pap hat mir seine Recon geschenkt,jedoch ohne Endkappen.
Es ist eine SL Solo Air die man von 100-130mm auf 80 mm traveln kann.
Leider finde ich das Teil so nicht im Netz, es ist aber zu 100% eine reine Luftfederung.
Bilder sind im Album hoffentlich kann mir jemand weiterhelfen.


----------



## helges (7. August 2009)

Hellraca schrieb:


> Habe das gleiche Problem.
> Mein Pap hat mir seine Recon geschenkt,jedoch ohne Endkappen.
> Es ist eine SL Solo Air die man von 100-130mm auf 80 mm traveln kann.
> Leider finde ich das Teil so nicht im Netz, es ist aber zu 100% eine reine Luftfederung.
> Bilder sind im Album hoffentlich kann mir jemand weiterhelfen.



1. Traveln durch Umbau? Dann muessen Spacer raus oder rein, aber Vorsicht, das geht bei den OEM-Gabeln nicht im vollen Umfang, bei ca. 110mm max ist schluss.

2. Ist das auf der rechten Seite Poploc? Fehlt da der "Versteller"?

3. Seltsames und langsames Federn kommt durch Druckausgleich Positiv- und Negativkammer, der O-Ring koennte defekt sein. Das passiert gerne beim Umbau, vor allem wenn man nicht weiss, was man tut.

O-Ring ist Brot- und Butterware oder man kauft den Dichtsatz (4 O-Ringe glaub ich, bin nicht ganz sicher) von RockShox fuer ca. 15 Euro.


----------



## Hellraca (7. August 2009)

Danke für die Info!
Ich bau da aber sowieso nicht selbst dran rum, da laß ich nur den Händler meines vertrauens ran.
Zu 2. Ist richtig, außerhalb fehlt alles was geht unten fehlt auch noch was für´n Rebound.
Mein Hauptproblem ist aber das ich nicht weiß wo bzw. unter welcher Bezeichnung ich das Teil finde.
Laut google gibt es die Rock shox recon sl solo air nur als 100mm version.
Sind da die 80mm & 100-130mm eine besondere sl oder bin ich einfach nur bekloppt?!?!!


----------



## helges (7. August 2009)

Hellraca schrieb:


> Danke für die Info!
> Ich bau da aber sowieso nicht selbst dran rum, da laß ich nur den Händler meines vertrauens ran.


 Wenn der das mal macht, in der Regel schickt er die Gabel ein.  





> Mein Hauptproblem ist aber das ich nicht weiß wo bzw. unter welcher Bezeichnung ich das Teil finde.


  Welches Teil? Es gibt eine Teileliste von RockShox mit Explosionszeichnungen und Teilenummern und ein Reparaturhandbuch (nicht einfach zu finden auf den SRAM-Servern).   aehm....koennte hier liegen (10mal, dann ist Schluss):   http://rapidshare.com/files/264815469/2010_RockShox_SPC_Rev_A__Rev_A_price_list_.pdf.html   Das Reparaturhandbuch in Deutsch koennte hier liegen, aber nur 10mal:  http://rapidshare.com/files/264813125/Repraturhandbuch_Recon.pdf.html


> Sind da die 80mm & 100-130mm eine besondere sl oder bin ich einfach nur bekloppt?!?!!


Durch die Luftfeder laesst sich die Gabel eigentlich fast beliebig aendern, da lediglich die Federstangen den moeglichen Hub angeben und die sind lang genug um die paar Zentimeter zu variieren. Die absolute Laenger wird mit Spacern dann festgelegt (Umbau Innen rein-raus-Spiel).  Nur bei den OEM-Gabeln scheint mir eine Aluhuelse etwas laenger zu sein, d.h. man kann nicht einfach alle Spacer rausmachen (geht sowieso nicht, da deren Funktion auch das Daempfen beim Vorderradhochreissen ist - Endanschlag voll ausgefedert.  Die Gabel ist, wenn man ihre Funktion mal verstanden hat, sehr einfach aufgebaut. Rechte Seite (Fahrersicht) Daempfer + Rebound, linke Seite die Luftfeder.  Die Luftfeder besteht aus Positiv- und Negativkammer, lediglich durch einen O-Ring getrennt. Wenn der hinueber ist, dann passieren seltsame Dinge. Gabel geht mal, mal nicht. Schnelle Schlaege werden erstklassig gedaempft, faehrt man langsam sinkt die Gabel ein usw. usf.  Edith sagt noch, falls Teile fehlen und die Kabel sowieso schon zickt, dann kann es guenstiger kommen eine neue zu kaufen, die werden weit unter Preisempfehlung gehandelt (Bucht oder die ueblichen Verdaechtigen). Die defekte Gabel kannst Du mir dann schicken


----------



## Hellraca (7. August 2009)

Nu hab ich das endlich gecheckt, Danke!
Mit Teil war die Gabel im ganzen gemeint.
Mich haben eben nur die Federwegsangaben stutzig gemacht.
Die Gabel liegt auf´n trockenen und ich konnte sie leider noch nicht fahren ......aber bald gibt´s ´ne Ölspritze.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## helges (7. August 2009)

Hellraca schrieb:


> Die Gabel liegt auf´n trockenen und ich konnte sie leider noch nicht fahren ......aber bald gibt´s ´ne Ölspritze.


  Kauf nicht das teuere Radgabeloel, ist fuer'n Arsch.  Hein Gericke-Ploerre tut's auch.     Die Gabel ist nicht schlecht, ich hab sie im Hardtail und hau damit die gleichen Strecken runter wie mit der Triple8 - die Unterarme bekommen halt ordentlich Hiebe dabei.     Fahr sie nicht mit soviel Druck wie angegeben, das ist viel zuviel.      Tipp: Kabelbinder an den Holm, die haerteste Strecke, die Du faehrst runterpruegeln und den Druck so einstellen, dass ca. 1cm Luft bleibt.     Im Downhillbereich laesst man sie sogar einmal (!) auf der Strecke durchschlagen, dann passt die Einstellung.


----------



## Hellraca (7. August 2009)

Wie gesagt, mein Händler macht die komplette Durchsicht und baut alle fehlenden Teile ran. Für 50 - 60 Euronen.

Dann ab damit zu meiner Freundin ins 2Danger, die fährt damit eh nur durch die Stadt, sprich, die Gabel wird uns alle überleben.
Sie hat zur Zeit eine Suntur Rux verbaut und die lässt sich leider nicht traveln, da sitzt man drauf wie auf´n Chopper und dazu ist die noch sau schwer (die Gabel).
Bischen neidich bin ich dann ja schon aber ich brauch mehr Federweg und vor allen mal `ne Gabel mit Steckachse. Leider will mir keiner eine schenken !!! (Nehm auch die passenden Laufräder dazu!)


----------



## helges (7. August 2009)

Hellraca schrieb:


> Bischen neidich bin ich dann ja schon aber ich brauch mehr Federweg und vor allen mal `ne Gabel mit Steckachse


 Wenn Du meinst - andere Moeglichkeit waere halt die Fahrtechnik zu verbessern, die Steckachse alleine macht Dich nicht schneller und das Mehr an Federweg, naja, wenn man dann fliegt, dann fliegt man schneller.  Was man ohne dicke Gabel und ganz ohne Daempfer hinten alles springen kann, sieht man bei Dan Macaskill und den Dirtjungs. Viel Material nutzt nur wirklich denen, die nicht fahren koennen oder ist sinnvoll bei den Wahnsinnsspruengen von Josh Bender und Co.  Ich weiss jetzt nicht, zu welcher Fraktion Du gehoerst.


----------



## Hellraca (7. August 2009)

Ich fahr ein Poison Furan also kein HighTech Bike.
Ich fahr sogut wie nur im Wald mit kurzen Downhillpassagen wo mir Bodenhaftung sehr wichtig ist.
Hätte ich mehr Zeit und Geld würd ich mir auch ´nen Besseren Hobel holen.


----------

